# What a Waste of Time



## Elf Mommy (Nov 3, 2010)

No one I voted for and nothing I voted yes on....went through. 

bah....total waste of my time.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 3, 2010)

Voting is never a waste of time, even it the results don't go the way you want them to.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 3, 2010)

I am just discouraged.


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 3, 2010)

Do they give out cookies or little treats when you vote?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 3, 2010)

I got a sticker...


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 3, 2010)

we got stickers too. I always remind everyone that their vote does count, even one vote. When the "great speech reader" hosted "Death Valley Days" before he went into politics there was an episode that addressed that issue. When California was set to become a state, there was a territory wide vote to select the capitol--Columbia which was in the center of the "Gold Rush" area, or Sacramento. The contest for the state capitol was decided by a single vote. Today, Columbia is a State Park with many preserved and restored buildings but came close to becoming a ghost town after the gold fever went away while Sacramento is a large urban center with a huge population. All due to one vote.


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 3, 2010)

Elf Mommy wrote:


> I got a sticker...


Then it DEFINITELY wasn't worth it. 
But, in all honesty, why vote.. no one keeps their promises anyways.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Nov 3, 2010)

I didn't really know what anyone was running for, because basically everything was just a bunch backstabbing. 

I think the u.s. is def going down hill these next 2 years. Everyone is so dead set against oboma, and he'll NEVER be able to accomplish anything now.


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 3, 2010)

All I want is for legalization of Gay marriage, then i'm done.
But I think we have that here, 
So nothing else interests me.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 3, 2010)

Elections blew. We lost my favorite politician ever (Sen. Feingold) to a self-funded, far-right rich guy who doesn't have a clue how things work. Our governor will now be the guy that ran Milwaukee County into the ground, instead of the guy who built Milwaukee city up (and took a tire iron to the hand to protect a woman and child). Not to mention that the new Lieutenant Governor has compared gay marriage to bestiality.:scared::banghead:soapbox:rant:

I'm going to school on government funds and unemployment, as are the majority of my classmates. A lot of them were talking about if they should switch their two year degree to a one year one and get out faster in case their unemployment, school funding, and state health care are revoked. BTW, I'm in an area extremely hard hit by layoffs and economic downturn.


----------



## hartleybun (Nov 3, 2010)

The U.S elections have been given a lot of coverage here - i doubt it's reciprocated!!

Also - we have a government that nobody voted for:grumpy::biggrin:


----------



## degrassi (Nov 3, 2010)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> All I want is for legalization of Gay marriage, then i'm done.
> But I think we have that here,
> So nothing else interests me.


Yes we have gay marriage in Canada. 

But there are still lots of issues that you should be concerned about and take an interest in. If younger people continue to be apathetic the situation is only going to get worse and you will be affected by your lack of knowledge and participation in the process. 

Its very important to learn about the issues and vote. If you don't then whats the point of having a democracy. You can't complain about anything if you didn't participate in the process. Unfortunately change happens slowly. Every vote counts and can make a difference. 

But I do understand how frustrating it can be when poorly qualified or just plain horrible candidate gets elected. But they were elected "by the people" so i guess thats what the majority wants. This is why its so important to educate yourself on the candidates and issues. I know lots of people that aren't and just pick a name or vote based on what "party" the are from(I think this is definitely worse in the US). Thats no better then not voting!


----------



## Pipp (Nov 3, 2010)

Hey, the Missouri puppy mill ban went through! Small bit of comfort. 

The US system is so skewered, it's a 'bought' system, those who have the money can win, and the gov't already in power doesn't have the time or resources to compete, they're busy running the country! I'd love to see elections on an equal playing field. Equal budgets, equal coverage for their platforms and let the people decide equally. They need to cut down on the incredible waste of overkill energy.


----------



## missyscove (Nov 3, 2010)

I go to school in NY but I'm a CA resident and I voted absentee 2 weeks ago. It's weird because watching TV I was bombarded with NY political ads, but no one was trying to sway my CA vote at all. Instead I was forced to do my own research to learn even the first thing about the candidates and propositions.


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 3, 2010)

degrassi wrote:


> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > All I want is for legalization of Gay marriage, then i'm done.
> ...


I understand politics, which also makes me understand even if joe-whoever said something he'd do, more then likely it'll fall through the cracks. 

It's a vote for the best lier to win, and we all usually get stuck with the worse. 

Thats just how I feel about our system anyways, and until things start getting better for this country, and the government stops wasting money on stupid aesthetic stuff before actually helping it's people, I could care less. 
:lipsrsealed:


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 5, 2010)

Supremely well said, degrassi. Voting is in the roots of our nation(s). If you don't at least vote then you can't expect change. It's frustating sometimes to see what your choices are but contributing nothing wont get us anywhere.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 6, 2010)

The US election/political process would be much better if political action committee's and lobbyist could not contribute one dime, vacation or even a cup of coffee to a candidate or incumbents election or after tothe person was elected. Each politician is bought by someone, be it oil, tobacco, health care.

I wanted to vote "none of the above" but it wasn't an option in Indiana. The congressman for my district won re-election and the way the local media presented it, you thought the guy won by a landslide when he only won by 1.4% of the total votes. 

They are all crooks, anymore it comes down to who's the less crooked.

Well that's my 2 cents.

Man I just reread my post and I hadn't realized I'vebecome so cynical.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 6, 2010)

MO puppy mill law actually affets a lot of people from my readings...not just dog breeders. 

personally i do not vote....i am 21 and either i forgot the day, i didnt have time between jobs, or...i chose not to. 
when there is a politician who steps up and does something about little problems that slowly turn big then i might vote. when illegals stop using my tax money to make more babies. when insurance does not cost an arm and a leg to have for your family. when i can afford to pay all my bills and still have money to buy healthy food and not pay so much to taxes that do not help me ever...maybe then ill vote.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 6, 2010)

How do you expect anything to change if you don't do anything about it? I not only vote, I write letters to my representatives on issues that are important to me. How else will they know what their constituents want?

As for taxes, you benefit from them every day. Roads, military, and law enforcement are all paid for by your tax dollars. If you loose your job or have something bad happen to you, you can get unemployment, Medicaid/Medicare, food stamps, Social Security disability payments, and WIC (women, infants, and children food support). Don't say it won't happen to you because it happened to me (laid off) and it happened to a friend (had a baby with severe health problems, now needs Medicaid and SS to care for him).

This is where your tax dollars go:
http://www.govspot.com/lists/wheretaxesgo.htm

Sorry, this is a major pet peeve of mine. High taxes aren't good, primarily for the middle and lower classes (remember that some tax breaks benefit the rich more than anyone else) but the benefits are huge and absolutely everyone benefits from them daily.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 6, 2010)

I know. It's still a cruddy situation even with the campaign finance reforms that have been passed (which were actually neutered by the courts earlier this year). BTW, one of the two main people who did the campaign finance bill was my Senator Feingold, who holds himself to more stringent campaign fundraising rules, and who just lost re-election to a millionaire who paid for a lot of his own advertising. He essentially bought the office.

It's hard to talk about politics without being cynical. I don't know if it's possible for those over the age of 18 who watch the news.

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> The US election/political process would be much better if political action committee's and lobbyist could not contribute one dime, vacation or even a cup of coffee to a candidate or incumbents election or after tothe person was elected. Each politician is bought by someone, be it oil, tobacco, health care.
> 
> I wanted to vote "none of the above" but it wasn't an option in Indiana. The congressman for my district won re-election and the way the local media presented it, you thought the guy won by a landslide when he only won by 1.4% of the total votes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 6, 2010)

I was told our government is able to live off the tickets paid by people who get in trouble with the police. It actually sounds reasonable.. with all the tickets going out.
Here in Canada we get taxed for every little thing we buy. You buy a 5 cent paper bag from the grocery store? thats 1 cent tax.
It's kind of pathetic, and I wouldn't mind as much if this didn't personally fund the shopping habits. 
Not only are they messing up your country by getting it deep in debt for useless stuff, lieing to you, but I have to buy them clothes and shoes? 
I've seen politicians promise aesthetic stuff, but i've never seen one helping the people, feeding the hungry, providing shelter, things like that.
Until I see a difference in them, none of them deserve my vote.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 6, 2010)

You must have some crazy expensive tickets in Canada! Here, our tickets aren't nearly enough to cover the police stations they go to. I'm betting that whoever said that has no idea what it costs to run police and fire stations, much less all of public services.

Keep in mind that it is hard to lump every single politician, federal and local, together. Some do a pretty good job under the circumstances. I've seen some really good aldermen, sheriffs, and District Attorneys.


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 6, 2010)

naturestee wrote:


> You must have some crazy expensive tickets in Canada!Â  Here, our tickets aren't nearly enough to cover the police stations they go to.Â  I'm betting that whoever said that has no idea what it costs to run police and fire stations, much less all of public services.
> 
> Keep in mind that it is hard to lump every single politician, federal and local, together.Â  Some do a pretty good job under the circumstances.Â  I've seen some really good aldermen, sheriffs, and District Attorneys.


A professor who teaches police on how to.. well, be a police (Was my brothers professor last year)
Tickets here (atleast what i've seen) are insane. My mom got ticketed 150$ for 2 feet past a no park zone. She even had her handicap permit, and the other lenght of her car was in the parking zone, but they ticketed her that, and when she said they couldn't do that because the permit, they said that she couldn't prove it. 
Like, people get tickets for stupid things, and they aren't cheap.. so thats why I mentioned it, because it's believable and i'm sure they're just rolling in it


----------



## BridgetsFlame (Nov 7, 2010)

As to choosing not to vote, us Aussies have no choice we get slapped with a nice big fine if we don't rock up on election day and put our votes in...

I continue to remain astounded at how much people complain about tax. Come down to Australia some time, we're not even very high up on the list of the countries with the highest taxes, but we still pay a heck of a lot more then Americans. And I honestly think it's fantastic. I'm a student and if I need a doctor? rock up at a doctors office or hospital, give them my medicare card and I only pay the smallest percentage of what it would have cost. If I need a prescription filled I give them my medicare card and get medicine very cheaply.

I'm at university studying a law degree, there is no way on God's green earth I could pay for a law degree. But we have HECs which pays for most of the degree and the rest is very gradually deducted from my income when I graduate. 

We have GST, that's 10% tax on every item, but honestly considering the benefits I receive I don't get why tax is such an issue. 

For someone unknown reason we here a lot about the American elections here in the land of Oz, and every time election time comes around there's someone declaring that tax is despicable while at the same time demanding free education and better and free medical care, umm these are typically related?

Sorry I just don't get why taxes are such a bad thing, you pay them and you get something back? Yes some money supports those less fortunate but what happens if you end up as one of those people? oh she didn't pay her taxes so we won't help her?

And yes I do get infuriated by it, sorry for the rant.


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 7, 2010)

BridgetsFlame wrote:


> As to choosing not to vote, us Aussies have no choice we get slapped with a nice big fine if we don't rock up on election day and put our votes in...
> 
> I continue to remain astounded at how much people complain about tax. Come down to Australia some time, we're not even very high up on the list of the countries with the highest taxes, but we still pay a heck of a lot more then Americans. And I honestly think it's fantastic. I'm a student and if I need a doctor? rock up at a doctors office or hospital, give them my medicare card and I only pay the smallest percentage of what it would have cost. If I need a prescription filled I give them my medicare card and get medicine very cheaply.
> 
> ...


Is this towards me?
If so, I'm canadian, and I get the same 'benefits' as you do. Healthcare, and such. 
AND, our taxes are higher then yours. 
We pay 15% on some items, and 13% on others (I think one is clothing/stuff like that and the other is petrol/food)
and that's depending on where you live, if you live in a certain province, and work in another, (Quebec and Ontario are separated by a little bridge) you pay even more.
If not, then this is a warning not to move to Canada


----------



## BridgetsFlame (Nov 7, 2010)

Not towards anyone in particular, just a comment on the general view that taxes are money spent to help other people, when they a rein fact helping yourself...

Though last time I looked at it Aus was still higher than Canada- http://www.worldwide-tax.com/ Shrugs, either way tax is a good thing...


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 7, 2010)

I just went by the percentage you gave me,


----------



## BethM (Nov 7, 2010)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> If not, then this is a warning not to move to Canada


I'd rather pay more taxes and get more services in return. If Canada wasn't so darned cold, I'd move there in a heartbeat.


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 7, 2010)

ya...health insurance here is so high...


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 7, 2010)

BethM wrote:


> *Brandy456 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > If not, then this is a warning not to move to Canada
> ...


Vancouver?


----------



## degrassi (Nov 8, 2010)

> Is this towards me? If so, I'm canadian, and I get the same 'benefits' as you do. Healthcare, and such. AND, our taxes are higher then yours. We pay 15% on some items, and 13% on others (I think one is clothing/stuff like that and the other is petrol/food) and that's depending on where you live, if you live in a certain province, and work in another, (Quebec and Ontario are separated by a little bridge) you pay even more. If not, then this is a warning not to move to Canada



I think Canada is one of the better countries to live in.What is so bad about canada? Which countries do you think are better?

Ontario is just unlucky that it has such high sales taxes.You are a big province with a high population and the province needs to get the money somewhere. Here in Alberta we only have to pay 5%, and thats down from 7% a few years ago. But we are lucky to be one of the richer provinces. 

But i'm thankful everyday for what my taxes give me. We have a decent(not the best) healthcare system. If i'm sick it doesn't cost me 1000$-100000$ of dollars to visit the hospital. If I go to university its only 5000$/year instead of 20-40 000$/year. Our roads could be better(potholes all the time from winter) but have you driven much in the US, our roads are still better. We have tons of government services that are very helpful if you use them. 

I think most of the problem is not paying taxes or high taxes but its how the countries/states/provinces use them. Everyone knows governments and bureaucracy are not the most efficient way to run things and most of the money doesn't get to where it needs to go.


----------



## Brandy456 (Nov 9, 2010)

I didn't say Canada was a bad country?


----------

